# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  voici ce que je viens de trouvé honteux chien battu par une voisine

## rosco1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts1hS0Ry1z8

----------


## loulouk

elle mériterait ,une bonne raclée !
connasse

----------


## rosco1

oui j espére que sa voisine la dénoncé car on ne sais pas jusque ou elle ira , elle ne doit pas être net  et a voire la vidéo c est le chien qui doit compatir a ses saute d humeurs

----------


## muzellecime

J'ose espérer que ce n'est pas seulement du voyeurisme (pervers) parce qu'Internet en est plein de ce genre de vidéo... Le minimum est de dénoncer aux autorités ou de contacter une asso, et que cela ne reste pas sans suite...

----------


## domi

pourquoi celui qui prend la vidéo ne lui dit pas d'arrêter car c'est pris derrière des arbres ??? les gens sont souvent lâches et des "témoins" les gênent .

----------


## muzellecime

Je suis de + en + convaincue que: 

 vidéo de voyeurisme dégotée sur Internet et mise ici pour inciter au voyeurisme sans qu'il y ait la moindre action corrective mise en place, ni mme le moindre appel à l'aide.

On attend que Rosco veuille bien expliquer sa démarche... ::

----------


## rosco1

je suis comme vous j ai trouvé cette vidéo sur internet pour alerté des personnes capable d agir contre cette maltraitance

----------


## muzellecime

> je suis comme vous j ai trouvé cette vidéo sur internet pour alerté des personnes capable d agir contre cette maltraitance


Avez-vous les coordonnées géographiques ou nominales de la personne maltraitante ou de la personne qui filme ?

----------


## rosco1

et non je n ai que ce lien que j ai trouvé

----------


## muzellecime

Quel est l'intérêt alors de mettre cette vidéo ?

----------


## rosco1

si quelqu un reconnaitrai l endroit ! et ne rien faire c est mieu !!

----------


## rosco1

c est indiqué sur le lien: escarene alpes-marime 06

----------


## muzellecime

rosco, si vous avez GOOGLE EARTH et une maitrise correcte de view street, essayer de retrouver l'endroit par le dessus des maisons... C'est une maison mitoyenne, avec de la nature/arbre en limite.

C'est L'Escarène Alpes Maritime.

----------


## rosco1

helas j y connais rien !!!

----------


## jo9470

Elle mériterai de gouter à une Brenneke

----------

